# Looking for R32 GTR Any condition considered!



## Kooky Garage (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi Guys looking for a R32 GTR, can be a project or a full car anything considered. Just wanting to get my dream car before its too late
07910424028, [email protected] Please get in contact


----------



## Kooky Garage (Jun 23, 2020)

Just to add I'm based in the UK as I've had a few cars from America offered which after import are more expensive than UK cars.


----------



## Kooky Garage (Jun 23, 2020)

Bump Still looking, thanks


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

Budget?


----------



## Kooky Garage (Jun 23, 2020)

Budget is depending on the car. Just want to see what's to offer, thanks for the reply


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

I have 2 x stunning R32's (have been in my collection for a few years) which are superb

Priced in the high £30's if your looking in that price bracket.


----------

